# January 2012 POTM Voting Poll!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK It's finally here. The voting poll for the January 2012 POTM. 

*Contestants: Do not let others know which photo is yours.*

Rules for voters:
1. *One vote per person per contest per month.* 
2. *Don't vote based on the person who submitted it.*
3. *Vote on the photo, not the fish.* 
4. *When posting comments, keep it on topic.*
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/potm-photo-month/28176-potm-totm-rules-how-submit-picture.html

1. Black Ghost Knife (Apteronotus albifrons) - Submitted by *giggitygiggity*


2. Oranda Goldfish (Carassius auratus) - Submitted by *phlyergirl* - WINNER!


3. Hillstream Loach (Beaufortia kweichowensis) - Submitted by *cossie*


4. Flame Honey Gourami (Trichogaster chuna) - Submitted by *OhYesItsMe*


5. Japanese Red Grass Guppy (Poecilia reticulata) - Submitted by *Sorafish*


6. Pearl Gourami (Trichopodus leerii) - Submitted by *S-hag*


7. Betta (Betta splendens) - Submitted by *Cydia*


8. Betta (Betta splendens) - Submitted by *Betta man*


9. Cockatoo Cichlid (Apistogramma cacatuoides) - Submitted by *ZebraDanio12*


10. Neon Tetras (Paracheirodon innesi) - Submitted by - Submitted by *Fishy friend2*


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nevermind. Darn computer....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nevermind. Darn computer


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Number 9 looks edited somewhat


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with snyderguy but they r so good idk what to vote for


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope number 9 isn't edited, because it really does look amazing. I want one now lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Still love that hillstream loach but what's the bright spot? A cucumber? Kinda ruins the focus of attention in the picture. I really like that goldfish picture too.

Edit: 1 more post till 1K


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

The same fish should not win two months in a row. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I was wondering what was up with that loach shot too. The cucumber in the front takes the focus away from the subject and it's out of focus and overexposed. Really cool fish though.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Ghost Knife said:


> The same fish should not win two months in a row. Just my 2 cents.



agreed but im not gonna hate, its still a good photo.


This looks like its gonna be a close finish, lots of great pictures!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> The same fish should not win two months in a row. Just my 2 cents.


Except this contest isn't about the individual fish. This contest is about the photos, and it certainly is a different photo. Again, the rules are not to be discussed in this thread. Please refrain from doing so.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What's the prize this month?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

dont think there is one


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

What happens in the event of a tie?


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

S-hag said:


> What happens in the event of a tie?


I don't think it matters seeing as how there is someone who has 1st place.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Tie for second, though.


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

Exactly. I know there's not a prize, but I still want to know who got second and third.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nothing happens. In the past, when there was not a prize, there would be two people in 2nd place.

Great photos everyone. Remember to send in your entries for February.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

:admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin::admin:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is a prize for this contest of course.but i think that many are missing something...
as i stated earlier...the real prize is not what somebody sends you if you win...
actually everybody wins...and an even better reward than what gets sent...
the more pictures you take.....the more pictures you look at and study and judge , the more you learn about photography....you learn how to take better pictures..about composition and focal points..how to bring out all of the best qualities of the overall shot..
and as you can see ; the pics keep getting better and better...
i know that everybody has more than one kind of fish...take pics of them all...take lots of pics of every species you have..study them..think about how you can make them work for you..or how to make them better....just don't give up..
you kids are doing a great job...keep it going...
i would send in entries too but i haven't a clue as to how...
a word about editing pics.....
when one edits or photoshops a pic to enter in competition is cheating...and cheating is pretty damn low...i have a friend that also sells fish foods....he is a computer graphics master...fancy ads....and ever fish pic he puts up is amazing....like no other fish you have ever seen......and every pic is so heavily photoshopped that it is repulsive......i wouldn't know a slightly edited pic if it bit me..and i do consider that many pics and especially fish pics change a lot with different lighting or angle or a number of other factors come into play...these are thing we have to take into consideration when judging pics....for the most part ; if someone cheats they are the only ones to know..
someone mentioned that the pic of the A. Caucatoides was edited...and it does look a little more than what we normally see...but i think much of it is the lighting and the pic taken at just the right time and angle..personally i don't think it was edited...they really are a spectacular little fish...

thanks for doing such a great job with the pics guys...and thanks to the fellas that work so hard keeping the POTM and TOTM competitions going....


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

we should put all the pics on a spinning wheel and throw a dart while blindfolded to determine winners.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Why are you such a douche? 

My pic won. Tell me what is wrong with it. And tell me how your pic is better.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey phlyergirl..(whattheheckkindanameisthat) lol...
PM me your address so i can send your prize....
congratulations on an excellent photo...

folks...keep up the awesome work...let's see what next month brings...


----------



## S-hag (Jan 8, 2012)

phlyergirl said:


> Why are you such a douche?
> 
> My pic won. Tell me what is wrong with it. And tell me how your pic is better.


Who are you talking about? We were just trying to determine who won second and third. No one is trying to take first away from you, you won it fairly with a nice picture.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm talking about Ponera who ****************ted up the December contest thread with his whining and is back singing the same song. Maybe it's just how I read his post, but it seemed like whining about how the best picture doesn't actually win so what's the point, like he was whining about last month.

Thanks for the offer, lohachata, but I have more fish food than I can even use before it goes bad.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

phlyergirl said:


> Why are you such a douche?
> 
> My pic won. Tell me what is wrong with it. And tell me how your pic is better.


Why do you respond? Just ignore it.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry. You're right, Betta man.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's nothing to apologize. Maybe if you ignore him, he'll go away. There's also this wonderful thing called the ignore list. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist
I learned of it from funlad when I was on his ignore list lol. I don't want to offend you ponera, but not everybody loves your hilarious jokes. I don't think we should do a spinning wheel because I suck at throwing darts.


----------

